# Whats up with the NPHA?



## ultramag (Mar 23, 2010)

I've tried to contact them several times with no reply,anyone else experience this?


----------



## IPC (Feb 23, 2010)

Ultramag, I'm sorry for any inconvenience you might've had while trying to contact us. Fortunately someone that saw this thread knew how to get in touch with us! LOL!

I have asked each of our staff members to check their inbox's and voicemails this afternoon. Although I do not know your real name, what your problem is, or how you attempted to contact our organization, we cannot find *any* unanswered inquiries at this time. Please feel free to use the contact information below to get in touch with us at your convenience. Thanks:

General Questions: [email protected]
Forum Questions: [email protected]
Volunteer Inquiries: [email protected]


President: Jason R. Bruce
Email: [email protected]

Vice President: Dennis Voyles
Email: [email protected]

Treasurer: Jeremy Bontrager
Email: [email protected]

Secretary: Sven Setterdahl 
Email: [email protected]

*National Predator Hunters Association
P.O. Box 243
Avilla, IN 46710*


Phone: 1-877-ONE-HOWL
1-877-663-4695

Fax: 1-888-452-1962

For future reference, this information is available on www.thenpha.com​


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

WOW---Thats a great answer lol


----------



## ultramag (Mar 23, 2010)

Email sent to [email protected] .-Thanks,John


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

Hi there i joined npha at the world predator expo in march--great bunch of guys---all of us predator callers and hunters should join--we'er going to need repetition and its a good club to be a member of


----------



## illinipredator (Jul 17, 2010)

Anyone can start a group and ask for money. Too many times have I seen these orgs like this start up and never show where your membership money goes.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

illinipredator said:


> Anyone can start a group and ask for money. Too many times have I seen these orgs like this start up and never show where your membership money goes.


I've seen that happen too, but I am not going to judge every one of them that starts up just because of a few bad apples.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Yeppers,,,, bad apples need to be sorted out and fed to the hogs.....


----------

